# 626 lip for a b13??



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*what is the deal with this 626 lip and where can i find one to put on my b13?? *

_Thought it was from a Mazda 626 at first.. 
..then from some research i heard that it is something called a "Erebuni #626" do not know where thats from or what it is.. _ Is this the right information? 

Need some info, any help please...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

seven_b13 said:


> *what is the deal with this 626 lip and where can i find one to put on my b13?? *
> 
> _Thought it was from a Mazda 626 at first..
> ..then from some research i heard that it is something called a "Erebuni #626" do not know where thats from or what it is.. _ Is this the right information?
> ...


No, it is definitely from a 91-92 Mazda 626. I found one in the Junkshop for 20 bucks (those expensive charging bastards) and painted it black. Look in your local auto junkshop for those old mazdas with the gray lip that has a split in the center.


----------

